# Travel shots



## frankp (Jan 21, 2015)

Tried this on another site with limited response but figured I'd share here anyway. Let's see your travel photography. Doesn't have to be good just something you liked or that reminds you of a particular trip for whatever reason. 

I'll start with a few from the Bahamas a few years back.

Sunset



Lounging in the sun


 

More Lounging


 

A little critter


 

A pretty flower

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 21, 2015)

A few more from the Bahamas:

Some more flowers


 


 


 

A conch skeleton


 

The good life

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

Canyon lands Moab, USA Both of these shots have one helluva lot of air a few feet away.............

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2015)

Mike. You have a really big nose. Are you related to Brink?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Mike. You have a really big nose. Are you related to Brink?


 We live at the same latitude. @Kevin you are really short are you related to @brinks avatar??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Jan 21, 2015)

Al Khazneh (The Treasury) at Petra - January 2009



 

Petra was well worth the hike down into - and back out of - the canyon.

I'll try and post some more pics later - great thread idea!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## frankp (Jan 21, 2015)

@Sprung Petra is definitely on my list of "must visit" sites. My dad went in the mid 90s but I was in Korea at the time and didn't get to go along. I was seriously envious of that trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 21, 2015)

frankp said:


> @Sprung Petra is definitely on my list of "must visit" sites. My dad went in the mid 90s but I was in Korea at the time and didn't get to go along. I was seriously envious of that trip.



It's definitely a must visit place! In January 2009 I went on a trip to Israel and Jordan and the last full day of our trip, before flying out of Amman the next morning, was spent on the bus driving from Jerusalem, crossing into Jordan, driving down to Petra, hiking down into and back out of Petra, and then driving back up to Amman. I do wish we had more time at Petra - could've spent hours down in the bottom of the canyon walking around seeing everything, but our time was limited there because of the drive time in the bus and the need to be in Amman by a certain time. I'm sure I'll share a few more shots from that trip when I have time to - it was the trip of a lifetime. I hope to do it again sometime - but with my wife next time as this trip was before I met her.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> We live at the same latitude. @Kevin you are really short are you related to @brinks avatar??



Okay that was hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2015)

Geeze! Frank wants to post pics of interesting places he and others have visited...

And then the Brink bashing starts.

And my nose isn't that big.

And I can't play handball against the curb.

And I don't sit on NYC phone book so I can sit at the table eating chili w/ beans.

And, Frank, nice pics. If I ever go somewhere more interesting than the Danbury Fair Mall, I'll post some too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

Brink said:


> Geeze! Frank wants to post pics of interesting places he and others have visited...
> 
> And then the Brink bashing starts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Jan 22, 2015)

Doh.. pics aren't working... back in a bit


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## frankp (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice Brink. As that's in my backyard (figuratively speaking) I never really think of it as a "travel" destination but it most definitely is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2015)

NYC is my backyard, 45 mins in a train doesn't make it a travel destination, either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess this where we get a Bronx zoo comment....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's one, anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2015)

Mashed the wrong button before pictures. Got em in below now.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

WE have no need to go to the zoo -it comes to us

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2015)

Bit of a theme here.




































More later, I'm thirsty for some reason.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

Little different scenery out west Henry's fork- if you are a fly fisherman you know about it- If not- helluva water fall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2015)

One more to keep an unnamed Texicairishman away from the north-summer in the north!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2015)

OK, I'm back.







 





Hold on. Back in a bit. Gotta switch glasses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2015)

I think I'll stop before y'all get the wrong impression.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## frankp (Jan 22, 2015)

Turned trees, where are these from? I'm assuming Ireland or Scotland from all the distilleries but not convinced I'm right.


----------



## frankp (Jan 22, 2015)

A few from the City of Light (aka Paris, France)

Le Tour Eiffel



Sacre Coeur


 

A different view of Notre Dame


 

L'Arc de Triomphe


 

Cupid & Psyche


 

Minerva


 

One I wasn't supposed to take... you may recognize this one.


 

One for all the Burlesque lovers out there... the most famous Burlesque house in the world.






And the Pyramids at the Louvre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 22, 2015)

Frank, the first group is from a 2013 trip to Scotland (birthplace of my father). I've been 4 times and would go back tomorrow. Except for Oban and Talisker, the distilleries are on Islay, accessible only by Ferry and very small aircraft. Talisker is on Skye and Oban on the mainland.

Second set is from Burgundy, France in 2014 and the last from Napa last October.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

